# Good news about Rookie's lymphoma



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

I got an email this morning with good news from the veterinary oncologist. (Bless her for contacting me on a holiday weekend!)

Apparently the type of lymphoma that Rookie has is indolent T zone lymphoma. Here's the email from the vet:



> Overall the results on Rookie’s tests are good. The lymphoma is not high grade or aggressive, it is a slow growing form of the disease. Most dogs with this disease survive 2 to 4 years. Monitoring is recommended to ensure that the nodes are not rapidly increasing but no specific treatment is recommended. The researchers at Colorado State would like to have a few more samples of blood from Rookie to run additional tests for a study (see attached). There is no charge associated with this and if you agree to participate in the study it will help to better understand this disease. Please let me know if you have any questions. I would like to set up a plan to recheck Rookie every 3 months to monitor his lymph nodes.


I will definitely be participating in the study. 

I was really preparing myself for the worst, so 2-4 years sounds like a gift to me right now.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

That sounds like the best possible news given that there is the word lymphoma in the diagnosis. I can hear your sigh of relief from Colorado. Wishing you many more years with your cute fella....


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

That's fantastic news! I'm happy for you and for Rookie. And remember, that 2-4 years is just a prognosis and you never know, research and modern medicine can add to that. Happy Thanksgiving!!!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Great news! And thank for participating in the study. Lots of hugs and kisses for Rookie!


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Finn's Fan said:


> That sounds like the best possible news given that there is the word lymphoma in the diagnosis. I can hear your sigh of relief from Colorado.


Yup. Other than an "oops, wrong diagnosis" this was probably the best case scenario.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Wonderful news for you and Rookie.

Wishing you all the best-thank you for participating in the study, that's awesome.


----------

